# feral dragon on anthro otter rp (gay)



## lagg (Nov 16, 2016)

Looking for any male whose a feral dragon that would like to do a possible long term yiff rp with an anthro otter. I was thinking of the setting being in medieval fantasy. 

We can discuss more about it for whoevers interested.


----------

